# Taxact e-file rejected



## cdnynkee (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I just tried to e-file my return with Taxact on-line for the first time. I've mailed it in other years. 

I just got an email reading: 

Status: Federal Electronic Return Rejected

TaxACT has received notice that the Federal electronic return for (my name) was rejected by the Internal Revenue Service on 06/09/2015. The Federal electronic return was rejected due to the error(s) shown below:

Rule Number: F1040-110-01
Rule Number Description: If your filing status is 'Married Filing Jointly' or 'Married Filing Separately', the Spouse Name must be entered. Review your entries under Basic Information, Personal Information.

I've always entered NRA in the area for spouse's name when I have filed by paper and that is what Taxact entered also. 

Has anyone else had this problem? Do I need to put in his name?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

1. TaxAct Support Line: +1 319-373-3600 (8am CST)

2. Placement of spouse name (on 1040) depends on filing status:
a. If filing "Jointly", spouse name goes right below your name
b. If filing "Separately", spouse name goes under Filing Status (# 3)


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

cdnynkee said:


> Do I need to put in his name?


As Debbie describes, yes. "NRA" only goes in the SSN/ITIN space (not in the name space), and then only if your spouse doesn't have a SSN or ITIN and isn't required to have one.

I have literally no idea where this idea got started that "NRA" can go in the name space. That's never been what the instructions say to do.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

That's been my experience, too. I just print off the forms and mail 'em in. In 20 years, they've never hassled me about that approach.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cdnynkee (Oct 18, 2013)

I ended up just printing it off and will mail it today. It's going to be late but I don't owe anything so I'm OK. I could have just put his name and e-filed it but my husband and I don't feel it's necessary for the IRS to have it.  

As to putting NRA in the name space that is what I was told by the IRS a few years ago and that is also where Taxact automatically puts it.

It would be nice to be able to e-file but ce la vie!!


----------



## cdnynkee (Oct 18, 2013)

**c'est la vie - typed too fast!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It shouldn't even be late after all that. Used to be the forms had to arrive in Austin (or wherever it is you mail them this year - keeps changing) by June 15. But they seem to have changed the requirement for overseas filers (again) so that it only has to be postmarked by then. Guess someone in the IRS has figured out how to read foreign postmarks! <gg>
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

E-filing is a ridiculous thing in general. The IRS will allow you to stuff any ol' mangled-up dog-chewed crayon-written thing into an envelope and send it to them, and they'll go through it, but the e-filing system is a finicky little thing that only allows the most plain vanilla items through. Really e-filing should be as easy as attaching a tax return to an email and sending that. 

But I digress. 

Here, you can't e-file because your spouse doesn't have a SSN/ITIN. Many of my clients can't e-file because their employer doesn't have an EIN. There are lots more situations like this.

So, you just have to print it out, write "NRA" in the SSN space under your SSN (or use Acrobat Pro or some other software to insert it), and then mail it in.


----------

